# Train-Li Visaton 2.5" Speaker review



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I recently bought a B&O Mikado with a Vanderbilt tender from RDL Hobbies (great service and shipping time Robbie thanks).

I was going about my normal QSI DCC install, tender rewiring and speaker installation when I found out my normal speaker of choice was to large to fit into the Vanderbilt tender.

I called Axel and asked him if his speaker line had a good 2.5" speaker that would fit into the Vandie tender. 
We took some measurements and it turns out that his Visaton FRS7 is a perfect fit. 
He sent the FRS7 to try out and I was impressed with its construction and it's performance.

Here are some pics of the Visaton speaker vs stock Aristo;

 
 
The speaker opening in the tender and the Visaton Speaker's fit, it is like the speaker was made for the Vanderbilt tender.  
 
The last pic is of the speaker enclosure that Axel sends with the speaker. A simple item that really focuses the sound and improves the bass as well.

 

The Visaton speaker really puts out the volume. It has a very clear crisp sound and has a nice deep bass to it as well. 
Here is a quick sound test of the speaker, to be honest the speaker sounds much better in person. 
The mic on my camera was a bit overwhelmed by the output of the speaker. I will have to make another when I am outside.



With the new Aristo Craft Mallet's all being released with Vanderbilt tenders the Train-Li's Visaton FRS7 speaker is a must have.

Ron


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Visaton speakers are the only speaker i use in all my sound installs.

Been using them for years, I started getting them from a old back stabber freind of mine

and now only buy them from Axle as well.

I received 2 more in the mail today for two 4 4 0 Bachmann installs ii'm doing.

My PCC car also has a small Visaton speaker in it and it sounds great.....

PS 

If you put a 90 degree bend in your tube and exstend it to the back

of the tender the sound will be off the hook.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

RLD Hobbies and Train Li are the only Dealers i now deal with.

There customer service is 2nd to none.


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

Timely thread since I am planning a few sound system installs. 

Nick, can you share the part number of the speaker you installed in the PCC Trolley? 

Thanks


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Ward,

I used a VI-K50WP FROM Axle with a small tube attached to the roof of the PCC car.

Worked out great, Check this thread for info.

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/17/aft/118768/afv/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Or this web site:









*http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mai...72/pcc-car* 


Greg


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Nick. 
Picking up my Trolley from Robby at York. Was hoping to put the speaker underneath but if I can't do that I have your instructions to follow. I always stop at Train Li's booth. Will look for the speakers. 
Will you be running your Trolley at York? 

Greg 
Nice work on the trolley on your site but it does not go into speciifcs of the speaker. Looking at your door photos, maybe I will just put some clear silicone adhesive on the doors to hold them closed and in position.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Right, that PCC on my site is Nick's so I was directing you there to see more pictures of the speaker installation. 

I will update the site to talk about the sound system, since I had to modify the PCC to allow the QSI to fit, and cut out the rear windows to let the sound out. 

Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Greg did a Wonderful job making the QSI board fit lower in the chassis.

He also ground the wheels so that they were round









I installed the speaker and QSI and sound tested here before

shipping off to Greg so he could use it for Photos on his web site.

I drilled some air holes in the rear window to let the sound out. 


I was too chicken to cut them in half to let the sound out better,

Greg was nice enough to do that for me, Thanks Greg.........


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

Both you guys did a great job! Good documentation on this and Greg's site.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Just updated, the pix of the rear windows is there now, as well as my final solution for the lights. 

Tomorrow, will fine tune the sound file. 

Greg


----------

